# Canada air - snowboard hard shell case?



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm sure you will be fine. They are probably wanting to limit liability in case of damage

Even a soft snowboard bag is rigid once a snowboard is in it ?


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I've never heard of Canada Air and I've lived in Canada my entire life.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

PlanB said:


> I've never heard of Canada Air and I've lived in Canada my entire life.



Life must be full of mystery and wonder for you  but yeah Air Canada and Canada Air are the same company, you just say the air before or after Canada, makes no difference on google - you still get to the same website.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I flew Air Canada Air from Boston to Calgary a couple years ago and I’ve never owned a hard shell case so it must have been allowed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amdopt (Jan 10, 2017)

I flew Air Canada 2 days ago from NYC to Calgary without a hard case and everything was just fine.

Sure would suck if they did not let me fly back and I were forced to hangout in Banff longer! [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Tom Wilson said:


> Life must be full of mystery and wonder for you  but yeah Air Canada and Canada Air are the same company, you just say the air before or after Canada, makes no difference on google - you still get to the same website.


I didn't realize that Google was the arbiter of company names.
They have such power now!

Does this Google process work for Airways British as well?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I've flown Air Canada and Westjet (Canada's 2 major carriers) many times with a soft Dakine board bag and never had any issues 

I would consider yourself good to go - but if you're really concerned, you could always call Customer Service


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

Air Canada or Canada Air either way you call it , is a lame excuse for an airline. I'm 48 hours into a trip to Revelstoke and they can't find my bags between Vancouver and Kelowna, heard various lies from their off continent customer service , no online updates, no returned calls and no emails as I was told I would receive. even got lies from RPX which handles deliveries of their delayed luggage from this airport that the bags were on the way. missed 2 days of non refundable back country cat trips. 

the only nice thing was their rep in the Kelowna airport was kind enough to offer us free toiletries till our bags were on the next flight in.[ first lie} maybe consider shipping your gear is safer. I know that the other 7 groups on my flight with our their gear wished they did the same , and if you do make you sure you purchase good travel insurance.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

neveo said:


> Air Canada or Canada Air either way you call it , is a lame excuse for an airline. I'm 48 hours into a trip to Revelstoke and they can't find my bags between Vancouver and Kelowna, heard various lies from their off continent customer service , no online updates, no returned calls and no emails as I was told I would receive. even got lies from RPX which handles deliveries of their delayed luggage from this airport that the bags were on the way. missed 2 days of non refundable back country cat trips.
> 
> 
> 
> the only nice thing was their rep in the Kelowna airport was kind enough to offer us free toiletries till our bags were on the next flight in.[ first lie} maybe consider shipping your gear is safer. I know that the other 7 groups on my flight with our their gear wished they did the same , and if you do make you sure you purchase good travel insurance.


That properly sucks. 

Surely you'd buy/rent gear then claim back on your insurance or better still from Air Cantada?


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> That properly sucks.
> 
> Surely you'd buy/rent gear then claim back on your insurance or better still from Air Cantada?


 yeah we have trip insurance, but kept being told luggage was 3 to 4 hours away but shops closed after we were told the truth on the location and unfortunately won't be open before early morning pick up for day 2 cat trip. beautiful area and me some cool people here , but thinking im so pissed that im just going to head back to nor cal in the morning and hit Tahoe for a few days ..... note to self for future trips have 1 full outfit in carry on


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

neveo said:


> yeah we have trip insurance, but kept being told luggage was 3 to 4 hours away but shops closed after we were told the truth on the location and unfortunately won't be open before early morning pick up for day 2 cat trip. beautiful area and me some cool people here , but thinking im so pissed that im just going to head back to nor cal in the morning and hit Tahoe for a few days ..... note to self for future trips have 1 full outfit in carry on


Yeah that's what I've been doing recently, full outfit plus boots, helmet and goggles in hand luggage.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oof... what a horror story!


----------

